# Yellow-colored stool w/Protonix and Prilosec? What's that?



## madge

I was diagnosed with acid reflux a few months ago. I'm on Prilosec now (20 mg. a day) and was on Protonix for 3 weeks before that. When I started the Protonix, I noticed that my stool color changed to a yellow color and that there was yellow seepage also (almost like the color of yellow mustard). Sorry to be so graphic here, but it concerns me a little. The stool consistency is the same, which is basically normal for me. I've had these odd colored stools every day since, even on the Prilosec. When I mentioned it to my internal medicine doctor, he didn't know what it could be, unless it was because I'm eating more vegetables. But my diet isn't all that different now except for eating less fatty, spicy foods.Has anyone else on a PPI experienced this? I'd really appreciate some answers on this one.


----------



## 16331

I have it too, with Prilosec, it is a noted side effect of the med, you can chk it out online. All the side effects aren't listed on that data sheet that comes with med sometimes. I have added addl fiber to my diet, and now my stools are more normal color. I told my GI doc about it, and they did a pancreatic and liver test, all normal, just side effect of med.


----------



## madge

Thanks very much for replying, Cvoor. I'll see what I can find out about it online too, as you suggested.


----------



## madge

For cvoor...I've increased the fiber some, but still get the yellowish stools a good share of the time. Do you? Or is it entirely gone now?Thanks...Hope you're doing better.


----------

